# 3 weeks and 1 day old



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

so cute!! I want one of each!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful babies!!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I LOVE looking at baby pictures! Keep 'em coming! Beautiful babies.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

thank you all! 

I will post individuals later today after I get them all cleaned up and woken up LOL they have a definate on/off switch one minute they will be up playing with each other, the next they will be passed out asleep. Last night one of the little black females crawled up into my lap and went to sleep AWWWWW.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aww how sweet! Are the poodles black and brown mixed? My eyes might be playing tricks on me lol.
Do all of them have homes?


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Cute little babies!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohh they are sweet. I love puppy pics and yours are so cute


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Olie said:


> Aww how sweet! Are the poodles black and brown mixed? My eyes might be playing tricks on me lol.
> Do all of them have homes?


No, they do not all have homes yet, my brother in law wants one, and a lady contacted me about one of the dark males, and one of Richard's friends from work might want one. 
the dark puppies I am not sure if they will be blue or black yet. I wanted brown, but genetics dictate that I cant have one LOL


----------

